

Tr.im, bit.ly and Twitter - The REAL Story - jayro
http://techzinglive.com/?p=101

======
poutine
A lot different than most people here assumed in the discussion a couple days
ago.

------
joshu
Can someone summarize?

~~~
pclark
bit.ly struck a partnership with twitter, tr.im decided there weren't other
markets for tiny url services, nor was it worth trying to compete on
innovation vs bit.ly so decided to "sell" trim. Capitalizing on the "oh noes
when tinyurl services die we lose links" they decided to announce closure for
PR and slyly note "PS: we're for sale"

But then everyone hated them, they got techcrunch'd and so on, probably got an
ego boosting amount of traffic and thought they would compete ("with this
traffic burst we'll convert x% and we'll be able to compete - because
investors only care about traffic in a recession for early stage stuff!!!11).

So they didn't want to give up whilst everyone was watching them and be "those
guys" so they're stuck with the service.

maybe. I didn't bother listening. TinyURL services are possibly a market where
a monopoly is the best thing for it to be.

~~~
Semiapies
You're summarizing a podcast that you didn't bother listening to?

